# more pictures of this tree, not oak - hickory?



## del schisler (Apr 12, 2014)

i posted some pic a few day ago thinking oak, maybe hickory ? a close of the bark on tree and more of the nut's they are limb's thanks for the help


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep that's definitely not oak or hickory. Whoever in your other thread suggested some type of ornamental was probably correct but that's out of my small area of ID knowledge. My vote would be on some oriental ornament. . . . . .


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2014)

Now I'm thinking Rubber Tree..... google it and see what you think....


----------

